# PDF nach Formate sortieren



## Zerheiker (29. Okt 2013)

Hallo liebe Java User,
ich bräuchte folgendes Programm:

...und zwar eines, dass PDF Datein nach ihrem Format (A4,A3,A2....ect.) sortiert.
Sprich es erstellt einen/mehrere Order A,B,C,D..... und sortiert beispielsweise, alle A4 Formate in den Ordner A, alle A3 Formate in den Ordner B usw.

Bräuchte bitte Ideenansätze wie ich das angehen könnte, oder ein genaues Schema wie ich vorgehen soll. 

Optimalerweise würde ich es sehr zu schätzen wissen, wenn mir jemand so ein Programm schreiben könnte. Bin nämlich selbst ein Java Anfänger, und scheiterte schon bei mehreren Versuchen.

Ich selbst bin Schüler und jeder konnte sich so ein Abschlussprojekt aussuchen, dass bist in binnen zwei Wochen fertig sein soll.    By the way..... letzes Java Projekt, da wir dann auf Fotobearbeitung umsteigen. Also bitte helft mir.....DANKE

mfg Zerheiker ...... verzweifelter Schüler auf Suche nach einer guten Note, so traurig wie es auch klingt und ja ich weis das ich das eigentlich alleine lösen sollte, aber ja.....  ;(


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (30. Okt 2013)

Nix na ja...ein Abschlussprojekt wird dir hier keiner schreiben.

Deine Eigeninitiative lässt zu wünschen übrig. Zeig Code, dann helfen wir bei Problemen .

(Bitte nicht schon wieder das 'Ich will gar kein IT machen, die Lehrer sind doof..)


----------



## geqoo (30. Okt 2013)

So ein Projekt schreiben nein, Ideenansätze ja.

Vorweg: Wie die Methoden funktionieren, musst du aus der Doku oder von wo auch immer du es herholst selbst heraus lesen.
Du hast das Vorgehen ja schon selbst beschrieben:
- Du liest jede PDF-Datei einzeln ein (z.B. mittels einer PDF-Reader API, beispielsweise PDFBox)
- Du hast einen Hauptordner, wo die sortierten PDF's rein kommen
- Immer, wenn du eine PDF-Datei einliest, prüfst du, ob es den Unterordner zu dem Format schon gibt
- Falls nicht, erstellst du ihn, falls ja, kann alles so bleiben wie es ist
- Dann verschiebst du die Datei entsprechend des ausgelesenen Formates mittels File.move() Befehl in den entsprechenden Ordner.

Zwei Wochen? ... So ein Programm schreibe ich mit Recherche in 2 bis 3 Stunden :autsch:


----------



## Zerheiker (31. Okt 2013)

Trotzdem danke an euch zwei!         Bei noch entstehenden Angehens Weisen, bzw. genereller Hilfestellungen wäre ich sehr dankbar. ^^


----------

